# best way to hook up pop up to generator



## mustangeric

ok guys i am new to this camping thing. my pop up has a 3 prong plug and most of the generators i have seen have a 4 prong 120/240 plug and then some regular house outlets. from what i understand i should be hooking up to a 30 amp outlet. is there an adapter that will go from my 3 prong to the 4 prong safely


----------



## fin&feather

I have some rental property and seldom discover they like to leave the power on. the fourth the prong is just another ground from what I understand. My solution was to make a cord to plug into generator and back feed through the dryer plug, you might not have this option however can make a pigtail that will have 3 on one end and 4 on the other.


----------



## fin&feather

http://www.adventurerv.net/camco-am...rtsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle


----------



## fin&feather

that's the wrong one.. you prob need this one.

http://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Coleman-Cable/09554.html?feed=npn&gclid=CK2I753b0b8CFZDm7AodZSwADw


----------



## fin&feather

we also use this one when cleaning, and keeping the fridge powered up at the house. they sell a clear version at walmart.


----------



## mustangeric

im not sure but i think what i need is more like this

http://www.delcity.net/store/30-Amp...t_1.r_IF1003?gclid=CPrsub_U0b8CFcRcMgod2hMABg


----------



## mustangeric

or something like this?


----------



## redexpress

I'm missing something. Do you have the generator yet? If not ,Champion makes a 3500watt with a 30amp RV 3 prong receptacle. Available at Tractor Supply. If you already have the generator, WalMart usually has a decent selection of adapters in the RV aisle.
4 prong is usually a big 50amp or the twist lock. Look on the receptacle for the type....30ampL5, etc. Usually very small letters.


----------



## Hunter11

I bough the Champion generator below for emergencies that stores perfect in our front storage area. It has a 30 amp 3 prong RV plug on the front panel. Our 5th wheel is 50 amp so I have a 30 amp to 50 amp dog bone so I can use it to run the residential fridge and one AC unit if need be.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...-Portable-Inverter-Generator-75531i/204296275


----------



## Viking48

It sounds like your camper is set up for a 110v 30 amp service with a 3 prong plug with angled prongs. This is a standard setup for most campgrounds. You need to see what the ratings are on the generator and if you have a 110v - 30 amp outlet then that is the one to connect to - just be sure you don't use the 220v. If you want to use the standard household outlets check the amp rating - most are 20 amp I believe but I've plugged my 30' trailer into standard 20 amp household service and haven't had a problem - may have just been lucky.


----------



## ibtbone

go to a camper store, rv dealer that sells parts, they have them,dogbone adapter


----------



## Reloder28

You really don't need anything exotic. Your local Wal-Mart or RV supply should have what you need. I have run my entire trailer on a typical household outlet with an adapter many times at the lease on a 100' cord. That included the 21 cubic foot fridge, A/C, microwave, lights (no converter) & griddle.


----------



## grinderman

mustangeric said:


> or something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GenTran-L14-3...001ULBRWI/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt/192-0760080-7054316


That's the one you need-sounds like you want to use the 4 prong twist lock plug on the generator. I have the same adapter and it works great. My generator will run everything on my trailer. Its an 8500W/13.5K starting watt generator. Think I got mine at camping world or PPL-don't recall.


----------



## smokinguntoo

mustangeric said:


> or something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GenTran-L14-3...001ULBRWI/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt/192-0760080-7054316


If your genset doesn't have a 30 amp RV outlet, this is generally what you want. I made mine and called the generator manufacturer to see which connection on their 4 prong had the highest amp output. It was different than the plug offered by the above. So I made my own from Home Depot parts. I believe on my genset one hot leg was 15 amp and the other was 20 amp. So I hooked the RV hot to the 20 amp leg. Obviously, you just don't hook a wire to the lower amp leg since your plug is 110 and not 220. Highest output on my 5000 watt is 20 amp. It drives everything I need. probably can't use A/C and microwave at the same time on 20 amp.

If you need a genset - the Champion 49 state 4000/3500 is the ticket. Really quiet. Under $400.


----------



## smokinguntoo

I made this one because the store bought one had the hot leg going to the smaller amp leg on the generator.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mustangeric

sorry i never updated this thread but i did end up buying the champion genset that has the 30 amp plug on it. it ran the pop up for almost 24 hours strait with no issues.



smokinguntoo said:


> If your genset doesn't have a 30 amp RV outlet, this is generally what you want. I made mine and called the generator manufacturer to see which connection on their 4 prong had the highest amp output. It was different than the plug offered by the above. So I made my own from Home Depot parts. I believe on my genset one hot leg was 15 amp and the other was 20 amp. So I hooked the RV hot to the 20 amp leg. Obviously, you just don't hook a wire to the lower amp leg since your plug is 110 and not 220. Highest output on my 5000 watt is 20 amp. It drives everything I need. probably can't use A/C and microwave at the same time on 20 amp.
> 
> If you need a genset - the Champion 49 state 4000/3500 is the ticket. Really quiet. Under $400.


----------

